# Lawrenceville, GA - #14450-2201 M Friendly



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Gwinnett County, GA: Find a Dog

Animal ID # is 14450/2201
I am a MALE, PEN 121 - GERMAN SHEPHERD DOG
The shelter thinks I am AN ADULT
I will be available for adoption starting on 04/19/2011
FOUND STRAY ; LARGE ; FRIENDLY 
Call the Shelter for more information 770-339-3200


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Bump for the gorgeous boy.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

still listed


----------

